# Nico-E



## Puff Daddy (19/10/15)

Is it just me or does Nico-E have like no info about any of their products. 2 years ago I bought my mom a Nico-E for her birthday (was before I started vaping) for R800. It came with 120ml of E-juice and the E-cig.

Now that I vape, I look back at that shitty purchase. Anyway the thing was better than a Twisp, but still a piece of junk. The flavour were the only thing that was ok.

I'd still like to know about the company as they claim to make the purest juice etc. but I seriously doubt it especially at that price point.


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> Is it just me or does Nico-E have like no info about any of their products. 2 years ago I bought my mom a Nico-E for her birthday (was before I started vaping) for R800. It came with 120ml of E-juice and the E-cig.
> 
> Now that I vape, I look back at that shitty purchase. Anyway the thing was better than a Twisp, but still a piece of junk. The flavour were the only thing that was ok.
> 
> I'd still like to know about the company as they claim to make the purest juice etc. but I seriously doubt it especially at that price point.


This was brought up before:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ive-found-the-rolls-royce-of-vaping.t7315/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

